# What does it mean?



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

Could you please help me better understand this? 

Socionics Tests

Test Results
Your Sociotype: ILI-2Te (INTp)


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

@tantomoriremotutti

ILI in Socionics corresponds to MBTI INTJ. The test typed you as contact subtype, meaning your Te and Se are strengthened (the other subtype would be called inert subtype, with strengthened Ni and Fi).

Here's a link to an ILI description: Intuitive Logical Introtim - Wikisocion

Socionics orders the functions differently than MBTI, but this order doesn't reflect the strength of the functions. Socionics places the functions in "blocks", such as the ego block (dom and aux in MBTI) and the superid block (inf and tert in MBTI). 

Here's a link with more information on Socionics functions and what the different positions mean: Functions - Wikisocion


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

tantomoriremotutti said:


> Could you please help me better understand this?
> 
> Socionics Tests
> 
> ...


Your test result is INTp of logical type (also known as ILI, intuitive logical introtim)

Profiles for ILIs: Socionics - the16types.info - ILI - INTp
Logical subtype: ILI subtypes - Wikisocion

Because test results are not always accurate and 20-30% of time give the wrong answer, you should read the profiles of types and more about information elements to check if this is accurate.


----------

